
Wireless, moving charging overcomes major hurdle in new Stanford research - endswapper
https://earth.stanford.edu/news/wireless-charging-moving-electric-vehicles-overcomes-major-hurdle-new-stanford-research
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

